# Driver help



## IriShFaN10 (Jul 26, 2006)

I shoot in the mid to high 80's and trying to find a new driver. Ive looked at the titleist 905 r, s, and t. I have also looked at the new cleveland hibore. For my skill and for which driver is the best which one do you think is the best one for me? Get back at me.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi 

What type of swing do you have?

How fast is the tempo?

Do you have a regular shot shape that you like to replicate?

Incedentally I have just ordered my 905R


----------

